# Foolproof Potatoes Au Gratin



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

I made potatoes au gratin with kielbasa a couple of days ago which I’ll definitely make again:

4 Klondike Rose potatoes sliced ¼” thick
1 onion, sliced into half moons
4 large garlic cloves smashed and minced
3 springs fresh rosemary

Boil in salted water until potatoes are done and onion is translucent.  Drain and remove rosemary stems.

You will also need:
1/3# sliced, fried kielbasa
2/3 C shredded cheddar cheese, divided


Layer half of potato/onion mixture in bottom of casserole.

Add a layer of shredded cheddar cheese.

Add a layer of kielbasa, sliced thin and fried lightly, about 1/3#

Add last half of potato/onion mixture 

Top with another layer of shredded cheddar.

Cover with foil and bake at 350° for 20 minutes, uncover and bake another 10 minutes.

Using red potatoes helps because they hold their shape when boiled.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2011)

I will give these a try!  

This is one recipe that I would usually have the ingredients on hand for.

Thanks B


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

You're welcome.  I love it that it's always cooked through and with the red potatoes, they are already cooked but don't get soggy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2011)

I am so making this...but, I'm saving the boiling water for stock.


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am so making this...but, I'm saving the boiling water for stock.



I should have said that, but wasn't thinking.  No more room for anything else in my freezer right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I should have said that, but wasn't thinking.  No more room for anything else in my freezer right now.



I'm making pulled pork today and tossing the veg scraps in another pot for stock...it seems I never give up.

I was lucky and got some Vidalias...don't want to waste any part of them.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2011)

When I was growing up my stepfather used to complain that the freezer ate better than he did!


----------



## ranleemil (May 29, 2011)

One of the best and easiest gratins of potatoes is Jeffrey Steingarten's short cut recipe for Potato Dauphinoise. I don't have the recipe at hand, but you can easily find it through Google. A Le Creuset cast iron gratin dish also helps turn this dish out perfectly every time! (I use the smaller one.)


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 4, 2011)

I made this again today using a handful of fresh thyme clippings, and browned ground sausage.

I boiled the sliced potatoes and onions with the thyme and salted the water with beef bullion.  

It was excellent too.  Plus, I have the flavored potato water to make soup with tomorrow.


----------

